# Looking for RP partners



## Inkblooded (Sep 3, 2017)

I haven't roleplayed in a very long time and I'd like to start again.
I don't have any specific ideas, but feel free to suggest some!
I have many characters and different settings. So, if you are looking for a specific character type, or a particular setting for the roleplay, just ask me.
I can use Discord, Notes (DeviantArt or FurAffinity) and Second Life. I do not have Skype!
One on one and group roleplays are both fine. I am also looking for groups.

*DISCORD USERNAME: Inkblooded#4490*
Anyone can add me! You don't need to ask first. Just send a request and say hi :>

*Some rules/requirements:*


Must be okay with fantasy/original species - most of my characters are, and I don't have many that are real animals.
I'm not comfortable with "extreme" fetishes.

You don't have to be an expert at RPing but I need something to work from, so please no one-sentence replies.
I strongly prefer third person perspective (ex: "(Character name) walks up to you and offers their hand" instead of "I walk up to you and offer my hand")
*I am willing to do roleplay with NSFW/mature/suggestive themes. However I will only do this kind of roleplay if you are over 18. Even if the NSFW content is not explicitly sexual.*

Please reply or PM if you want to discuss or have questions o v o


----------



## SharkieDaShark (Sep 3, 2017)

I can probably fill said role! I would recommend trying me on discord SharkieDaShorkiestShork#9196 if youd like to discuss settings and set up.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 3, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Must be okay with fantasy/original species - most of my characters are, and I don't have many that are real animals.


I'm ok with mostly everything  in general, so long as it has nothing to do with alien parasites or ghostly possession...


----------



## Madoneverything (Sep 4, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I have many characters and different settings'



What are they then?


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 4, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I'm ok with mostly everything  in general, so long as it has nothing to do with alien parasites or ghostly possession...



That's oddly specific. I feel like there's a story behind that reason... 



Madoneverything said:


> What are they then?



Uh, all anthro or monster/fantasy creatures. Some are set in modern times, some are more supernatural. I have a toyhou.se full of characters here:
Inkblooded on Toyhouse


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Sep 4, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> That's oddly specific. I feel like there's a story behind that reason...


Because horror games/movies really creep me out, that's why... whenever I see someone being infested with parasites or possessed by ghosts, to the point they can't be saved anymore, I somehow just automatically put myself in the perspective of their family members, and from there on, my emotions just go outta control.
Cyborgs can be alright, as long as they still, you know, keep their humanity and subconscious.
Over-all, I'm just really weak-minded and I don't wanna put myself through anything like what I just mentioned...


----------



## Madoneverything (Sep 5, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Uh, all anthro or monster/fantasy creatures. Some are set in modern times, some are more supernatural. I have a toyhou.se full of characters here:
> Inkblooded on Toyhouse



Which ones are modern and which ones are supernatural?

Also, is everyone an anthro in both your modern times and supernatural setting?

What's so supernatural about your supernatural ones?


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 5, 2017)

I could definitely fill those roles. Plus fantasy RPs are my favorite! I'm definitely interested.


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 5, 2017)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Because horror games/movies really creep me out, that's why... whenever I see someone being infested with parasites or possessed by ghosts, to the point they can't be saved anymore, I somehow just automatically put myself in the perspective of their family members, and from there on, my emotions just go outta control.
> Cyborgs can be alright, as long as they still, you know, keep their humanity and subconscious.
> Over-all, I'm just really weak-minded and I don't wanna put myself through anything like what I just mentioned...



Oh ok, that makes sense. For some reason I assumed someone tried to convince you into a parasite RP or something... that kind of thing does happen.



Madoneverything said:


> Which ones are modern and which ones are supernatural?
> 
> Also, is everyone an anthro in both your modern times and supernatural setting?
> 
> What's so supernatural about your supernatural ones?



Well it would take a long time to go through them all... haha. If you're looking for anything specific I could try to find someone who fits.
And yeah - the vast majority of my characters are anthros, or resemble them. I have maybe a handful of non-anthro animals/"ferals" and a couple of humanoids.

And supernatural stuff, I have a few vampire characters, demon characters, that kind of thing.



AkuroZinnui said:


> I could definitely fill those roles. Plus fantasy RPs are my favorite! I'm definitely interested.



Okay, what platform(s) do you have? Your signature implies Discord :>


----------



## EmpressCiela (Sep 5, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> Okay, what platform(s) do you have? Your signature implies Discord :>


I have Discord, Skype, Twitter, Kik, and Steam. Which one would you prefer?


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 5, 2017)

AkuroZinnui said:


> I have Discord, Skype, Twitter, Kik, and Steam. Which one would you prefer?



Discord :> I'm Inkblooded#4490!


----------



## Inkblooded (Sep 10, 2017)

Updated the first post with more information!


----------



## ColdSoul (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi Don't know if you still looking

But I HAVE RECENTLY got into roleplay (I'm over 18). Just looking to get to know it a little better and work with more mature themes. Though I only have one character, a female called Phoenix, she is a borzoi furry. I am on Discord now too wooo!!  No worries if you are not interested, just thought I GIVE THIS A GO


----------



## Madoneverything (Oct 24, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> And supernatural stuff, I have a few vampire characters, demon characters, that kind of thing.



Any dragons, kituunes, werewolves, ect.?


----------



## Inkblooded (Oct 24, 2017)

Madoneverything said:


> Any dragons, kituunes, werewolves, ect.?



I don't think so. I vaguely remember having a dragon character, but I think it's been a while.


----------



## Madoneverything (Oct 24, 2017)

Inkblooded said:


> I don't think so. I vaguely remember having a dragon character, but I think it's been a while.


How would the modern setting work with anthros and monster creatures, etc.


----------



## Don the Wolf (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm a gay black wolf looking for RP partners, preferably male and gay as well.

I'm kinda decent to doing RP stories, something that lasts a while and probably becomes a good friendship too.

A dragon partner would be nice but im open to anything. 

I have kik, twitter and telegram and I have two characters: a wolf and a husky but both need refs. 

Must be 18 or older.


----------

